# Sierra Hotfix Era. Any Way to Group Stones?



## dhearn (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey everyone! I'm sort of new to Hotfix Era by Sierra and love the software so far. But I've found a need lately to be able to group stones to make them easier to copy or move around. Let's say I create the word "Soccer" in stones and want to grab the whole word and move it around or copy it to another design. Is there a way to do this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## brndagayle (Oct 29, 2009)

There is not a way I have found to actually group individual stones -- you can group vector objects. Of course, if you are converting a vector object to a hotfix object, the stones will already be grouped.

However, you can copy a group of stones by a couple of methods:

1. You can marquee select the stones you want to copy/move, etc., right click and select copy, then right click to paste them into the same document or into another document.

2. If you are working in the main window, select a stone, hold down the CTRL key and select the other stones you want to select. Then right click and select what you want to do with them. You can also move them around in the work window by left click and holding your mouse down after you have selected the stones.

3. You can select stones in the Object Manager by selecting the first stone and then holding down the SHIFT key while selecting a group of stones that are contiguous. You can also use the CTRL key to select stones that are not contiguous. 

Once you have the stones selected you can move them or right click and choose other options.

BUT, to my knowledge there is not a way to actually group individually placed stones and keep them grouped on a permanent basis. 

If I have misunderstood your question, please let me know and I'll try to help you out.


----------



## dhearn (Aug 22, 2008)

brndagayle said:


> There is not a way I have found to actually group individual stones -- you can group vector objects. Of course, if you are converting a vector object to a hotfix object, the stones will already be grouped.
> 
> However, you can copy a group of stones by a couple of methods:
> 
> ...


You understood the question just fine Brenda. Thank you!


----------

